# Found an amazing conditioner for white coats



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I have finally found it! After hundreds of dollars and every single dog and human brand from Pantene, to Isle of dogs, to Ziggys to The hot oil treatments, I found something pretty remarkable for the white cottony frizzy hair. I gave her a bath a week ago and was so impressed, but decided to wait a week (our normal time before the next bath) and re-evaluate, and her coat is still soft and I may even venture to say she's had less matting this week (of course that can be from other factors too as to laying around and loafing more on one side than the other,, lol) Its pretty great stuff though and worth a try if you have the white hard to silk-ify coats

I bought it on Amazon and it is called "fur butter", the raving 5 star reviews (and hour long dematting sessions) pushed me into spending the $19, and I think I am going to go back and buy the shampoo and other products from the company. As for use, the container is 8 oz and we used about 1 oz, it looks like I have at least 6 more baths worth of product, so its marginal when you look at it that way, $3 a bath.

Then again, i also used new shampoo and conditioner from Royal Treatment Pet shampoo, I used the Pumpkin patch and nutmeg shampoo and conditioner mixed with fur butter, so I am going to switch up the shampoo next time and make sure I am isolating the winner and its not a combo effect. The royal treatment has a bunch of various natural oils in it , idk..I know I went on an expensive dog shampoo and conditioner shopping spree last week and my credit card bills are rolling in...ound:

Amazon.com: happytails Canine Spa Line Fur Butter (or Fur Worse): Pet Supplies

(no, I am not affiliated with this product, I just think it works pretty awesome on the cottony parts of a coat)

Kara


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ummmmm, is it next bath day yet??? Lol! I'll be eagerly awaiting your assessment of whether it was really just the conditioner or if it was the combo effect.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> Ummmmm, is it next bath day yet??? Lol! I'll be eagerly awaiting your assessment of whether it was really just the conditioner or if it was the combo effect.


 Me too!! I'm aways open to new products! LOL( even tho my wallet isn't)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

great timing!!! We are almost out of the Biogroom super white and I am trying to find a gentle, coconut oil shampoo to try next!! I was even considering asking people to send me thier unwanted products!! LOL 
I have a small sample of the CC Spectrum 10 which I have used for the past 2 baths and am really liking, but it's almost out and I can't find anymore on Amazon!!  
I use Palmers Coconut oil hydrating Pack for her conditioner. LOVE. IT.
thanks for the tip... I'm going to research and read the reviews on it for sure!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank, Kara.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I want some! I cant beleave I spend more on my dogs hair then for myself. I even use their sissors to cut my own bangs. I dont even have conditioner right now they have like three differant kinds. Maybe Ill try theirsound:


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> great timing!!! We are almost out of the Biogroom super white and I am trying to find a gentle, coconut oil shampoo to try next!! I was even considering asking people to send me thier unwanted products!! LOL
> I have a small sample of the CC Spectrum 10 which I have used for the past 2 baths and am really liking, but it's almost out and I can't find anymore on Amazon!!
> I use Palmers Coconut oil hydrating Pack for her conditioner. LOVE. IT.
> thanks for the tip... I'm going to research and read the reviews on it for sure!!


I'm not sure if they have coconut shampoo, but I use the Espree Luxury Remoisturizer conditioner on Quincy. Would love to find a coconut oil shampoo as well, so if you find one, please share!

They have the Spectrum 10 for sale on the Chris Christensen site http://www.chrissystems.com/shampoo...ooming-show-dog-shampoos-and-conditioner.aspx


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing what you think about it in a few weeks, Kara. Mine are both fuzz balls!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just did her 2nd bath with it and it is still so soft! I haven't tried the coconut oil from Palmers, but i will put it on my list (if not for her, for me! lol I love coconut scented things) I don't think the Biogroom white does very well for Gucci's coat, I think the white coats are harder to find products that leave it more silky and not frizzy.

Speaking of unused products, I have about 1/2, maybe more, bottle of the Ziggy's shampoo and conditioner if someone wants to try it out, let me know.

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay! glad to hear her coat is still so soft!! I'm going to have to put that one on my list!

I would love to try the Ziggy's you have, if you would like to mail it to me!?? 
I think I am one of the few who don't have a stash of products! lol but.... now I am trying to build that stash...


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ooooo, Ziggys! Me!!! 

Lol, I see Tammy spoke up first. That's ok.  maybe she won't like it and will send it down the hill. ROFL!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bwhahahhaa, totally Angie! I'll just try it and then bring it to you next time I am down! 

IF Kara wants to send it to me, of course!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, ya. That's what I meant too. LOL. 

That's one I've been dying to try!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

or maybe she can send it to YOU since you are sending me that other one...


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm pulling this back up because I missed it first time around and have spent over $100 in recent weeks on conditioners and this is the first one I can honestly say had finally tamed Isabella's cotton coat!

Seriously, for those fur balls with cotton coats, this stuff really WORKS!

Thank you, Kara!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You're very welcome!!  I'm glad to hear someone else had the same fabulous results.

Every 3-4 weeks, I've been using one of those Neutrogena clarifying shampoos to get rid of build up and I squeeze some lemon juice into the mix (the shampoo/ some water to dilute and a lemon) and I take out the buildup that way and generally after I do that, I get the same fabulous 1st time result with the conditioner.

You may not have to do that, but Gucci gets a bath every week, so buildup is an issue with her coat and the gazillion products i've tried 

Kara

Did someone want me to send them the Ziggys? From what I've read it works great with non cotton spots coats?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I need to start copying and pasting into an iPad notebook, all the useful tips I pick up here . . .the Neutrogena and lemon juice ideas are great . . .thanks again! 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

So what is the shampoo/conditioner/furbutter combo that you've settled on? Kallie's definitely the cotton ball type & is starting to look really dry. Would love to just use your tried & true combo instead of trying to reinvent the wheel by myself!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hands down Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 Shampoo and conditioner. and the CC #05 buttercomb. end of story. lol although thier coats DO change as they grow, so this combo works fantastic for Tillie NOW at 2 1/2 yrs old ... not sure if it would have when she was younger... I just started using it maybe 6 months ago. Up until then I was using Biogroom Superwhite along with a human conditioner - Palmers Coconut Deep Conditioning protein Pack.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I did notice a huge difference in Zoey's last bath because my new apartment has a hand held shower head that really rinses a lot better than what I had been using. I also gave her a total spa bath where she was almost swimming. I first used a really strong conditioning product called Protect A Coat. I just read the label and it does cause build up. I would like a product that doesn't build up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> hands down Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 Shampoo and conditioner. and the CC #05 buttercomb. end of story. lol although thier coats DO change as they grow, so this combo works fantastic for Tillie NOW at 2 1/2 yrs old ... not sure if it would have when she was younger... I just started using it maybe 6 months ago. Up until then I was using Biogroom Superwhite along with a human conditioner - Palmers Coconut Deep Conditioning protein Pack.


I still use the Superwhite, but usually use the CC Spectrum 10 conditioner now. The Biogroom conditioner worked great when he was younger, but now it seems to weigh his hair down after a few days. Also, even though it SEEMS more expensive, it is so concentrated that a little goes a long way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I did notice a huge difference in Zoey's last bath because my new apartment has a hand held shower head that really rinses a lot better than what I had been using. I also gave her a total spa bath where she was almost swimming. I first used a really strong conditioning product called Protect A Coat. I just read the label and it does cause build up. I would like a product that doesn't build up.


It definitely makes a HUGE difference ifyou don't rinse them well. While we were on vacation in the fall, I gave Kodi a bath. We were having trouble with thewater preassure in the shower, and I didn't get him rinsed. Well enough. Itwas VERY obvious when he was dry... Not nearly as silkyand shiny as he usually is.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

For those that didn't see my post about two weeks ago. I started using "Aussie Moist" conditioner on Cassie and really liked how light and soft it left her coat. You can get it at the supermarket. I think she has a cotton type coat too. Thanks for the Fur Butter recomend. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions. I'll try your winning combos!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

nlb said:


> For those that didn't see my post about two weeks ago. I started using "Aussie Moist" conditioner on Cassie and really liked how light and soft it left her coat. You can get it at the supermarket. I think she has a cotton type coat too. Thanks for the Fur Butter recomend. I'll keep it in mind.


 I have been using that too! And I like it just as well as any thing I have ever used.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thumper said:


> You're very welcome!!  I'm glad to hear someone else had the same fabulous results.
> 
> Every 3-4 weeks, I've been using one of those Neutrogena clarifying shampoos to get rid of build up and I squeeze some lemon juice into the mix (the shampoo/ some water to dilute and a lemon) and I take out the buildup that way and generally after I do that, I get the same fabulous 1st time result with the conditioner.
> 
> ...


 It is such a good idea to pass on products that we don't use. Augies and Finns mom just sent me a nice box full of all the shampoos and conditioners she doesn't use. I had really wanted to try the pure paws H20 and had actually told her about it. Well she bought it and didn't like it so I finally get to try it.She also sent the combo she use's on Augie which I think will be nice for Maddie. And about four other products. It really is Christmas!:whoo: Thank you:kiss: Linda.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

As I am very new to all this what a great post!! I have a question though what is the difference between using human dog products to pet made ones?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tia said:


> As I am very new to all this what a great post!! I have a question though what is the difference between using human dog products to pet made ones?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 Nothing its all the same. Some more expensive human shampoos have less water and more ingredients that don't damage or dry out the hair. I still haven't tried baby shampoo on the sisters but I want to.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> It is such a good idea to pass on products that we don't use. Augies and Finns mom just sent me a nice box full of all the shampoos and conditioners she doesn't use. I had really wanted to try the pure paws H20 and had actually told her about it. Well she bought it and didn't like it so I finally get to try it.She also sent the combo she use's on Augie which I think will be nice for Maddie. And about four other products. It really is Christmas!:whoo: Thank you:kiss: Linda.


You're welcome, Suzi! Now I have room in my bathroom for a couple more! ound: Seriously, I hope they will work for you; if not, maybe you know someone who might like to try them.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks- great suggestions to try. I want to try a whitening shampoo on Misty, who is white with just a little silver in her ears, so that should be fine. But- has anyone used whitening shampoos with dogs that are light colored, or partially white? Is it OK to use? I thought it might also help lighten their coats, but would it fade instead?

I posted a pic of my 3 dogs. Misty and Lily (the white one and the black and white one) are part Havanese...or at least I think Misty is, Lily's DNA test showed she was- however reliable that is! Anyways- they both have the Havanese coat. Maxie (the tan dog)has Poodle hair.

Can I use a whitening product on all of them? Lily has a lot of white. Or maybe a product that is for "lightening" would be better for Max and Lily?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I bet you could. I use a whitening shampoe on Zoey and I'm sure some gets on her black . I try to just use it on her face and paws and back end.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

I think I'm going to try it. Parts of Lily's black are also gray- more like a tri color. I was worried it would fade Max's tan coat- but it's not like it will hurt them, so I'll try it. 
I always had big dogs that didn't need this type of grooming until just recently- so I am still learning how to deal with these coats!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nikita said:


> Thanks- great suggestions to try. I want to try a whitening shampoo on Misty, who is white with just a little silver in her ears, so that should be fine. But- has anyone used whitening shampoos with dogs that are light colored, or partially white? Is it OK to use? I thought it might also help lighten their coats, but would it fade instead?
> 
> I posted a pic of my 3 dogs. Misty and Lily (the white one and the black and white one) are part Havanese...or at least I think Misty is, Lily's DNA test showed she was- however reliable that is! Anyways- they both have the Havanese coat. Maxie (the tan dog)has Poodle hair.
> 
> Can I use a whitening product on all of them? Lily has a lot of white. Or maybe a product that is for "lightening" would be better for Max and Lily?


I have used Biogroom Super White or CC White on White for every single bath Kodi has had since bringing him home. I can't speak to other whitening shampoos, but those two are perfectly fine for the colored areas too. They don't bleach the coat, they just use bluing to neutralize yellowing. Kodi's black is still black, even with regular use of whitening shampoo!:biggrin1:


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks- that's very helpful. I see both Amazon and Pet Edge carry Bio Groom. I'm going to give it a try


----------

